
Show HN: Increase your revenue and sales instantly, Fix your website now - mangesh
https://www.theusabilitylab.com/expert-ux-audit
======
azhenley
It is hard to give you feedback on the actual product since it costs $250, but
here are a few questions from reading the site:

Do multiple humans review the website? How many? Are they better at UX than
me? Is there automated analyses that are ran too? Is there any way to provide
a free/trial product?

It is hard to tell what I'll actually get from using this. My initial thoughts
are that the price is too high (again, because I'm not sure the quality of
what I'll receive). Is this cheaper than hiring a freelance UX expert?

